# Help!



## 16533 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I have the distinct pleasure of Fleet's phosphosoda tomorrow afternoon. What is the best way to hide the horrible taste? My last colonoscopy was horrible, and I'm terrified!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think I put it in ginger ale which was stirred to remove some of the carbonation and well chilled. Anything that isn't red would be fine I guess. Something you normally like.I'm sorry you had a negative experience last time. I can't tell whether you were talking about the procedure itself being horrible or the prep.. but here's hoping both are much better for you this time.BQ


----------

